# Le faux pas que vous attendiez



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2013)

Eh oui, parfois dans la vie, on a envie de jouer un mauvais tour à ses ennemis, ou à ses ex-amis. 

Avez-vous des anecdotes racontant des épisodes où vous avez attendu patiemment pour vous venger, ou alors est-ce que finalement ça s'est retourné lamentablement contre vous? Quelles étaient vos stratégies?

Racontez-nous ça, par écrit, en vidéo, en morse ou signaux de fumée


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Octobre 2013)

Ce fil est il réservé aux anciens modos du bar ?


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2013)

Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver ​


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2013)

Chutttt&#8230; il est revenu.


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2013)

> Ce message a été supprimé par WebOliver.             Motif: _Oui mais non _


ON NOUS CENSURE ! C'EST SCANDALEUX ! RENDEZ-NOUS L'AUTRE MODO, LÀ, CELUI QUI AIME LES CHIENS !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2013)

Bah quoi? Elle était pas bien mon anecdote?

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah quoi? Elle était pas bien mon anecdote?
> 
> :rateau:



Resucée.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2013)

Toi même!


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah quoi? Elle était pas bien mon anecdote?
> 
> :rateau:


Ben j'ai pas eu la chance de la lire.  Ce fasciste de Webo est passé avant.


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2013)

'suis pas du tout vengeance et rancoeurs cachées dans les coins, désolé.
Je préfère passer à autre chose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2013)

Tourner la page ne veut pas dire oublier ... cela veut seulement dire que tu choisis d'être heureux au lieu d'être blessé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2013)

Pour répondre sérieusement à Webo, je me suis vengé deux fois dans ma vie !

La première fois, sans stratégie mais avec préméditation, j'ai crevé les 4 pneus de la voiture d'un gars qui m'avait piqué une de mes premières copines (en fait, elle m'avait laissé tomber parce qu'à ce moment-là, je n'avais qu'un vélo !!!!:rateau

La deuxième fois, ma vengeance a été beaucoup plus "travaillée" et "cynique" ... lorsque je travaillais comme consultant externe pour une grosse boîte américaine, je m'étais aperçu qu'un des cadres se servait littéralement de moi en  faisant passer pour siens, des travaux très techniques et pointus que je réalisais dans le cadre de mon contrat de consultance (il envoyait des rapports personnels à sa hiérarchie qui n'étaient que du "copier-coller" de mes travaux et bien entendu, sans jamais faire mention de la source alors qu'il était incapable techniquement de pondre ne serait-ce que 5% du contenu !!!).

Lorsque je lui en ai parlé, il m'a répondu : "T'es payé pour ça et t'as intérêt à fermer ta gueule si tu veux qu'on renouvelle ton contrat !" (J'exagère un peu, mais c'était l'esprit de la conversation !)

Alors, pendant des mois et des mois, j'ai mûri ma vengeance et le jour fatidique où je devais présenter le projet définitif devant les pontes de la société, j'ai commencé mon laïus en le remerciant personnellement pour la qualité de son travail, sa technicité et ses compétences et ... ... je lui ai laissé la parole en le reprenant innocemment à chaque fois qu'il commettait une erreur ... vous devinez que ce fut un fiasco complet et que j'ai repris les rênes assez vite !

Résultat : ma vengeance a dépassé mes espérances ... moi qui espérait seulement le voir rougir et balbutier devant tout le monde, j'ai non seulement réussi, mais en plus, cerise sur le gâteau, on m'a confié son job pendant 4 ans alors qu'il était transféré dans une filiale !  ... et le pire, c'est que je n'ai eu aucun regret !:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2013)

Respect !

Sinon, quelle taille le sopalin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon, quelle taille le sopalin ?



 ... De quel sopalin tu veux parler ??? ...


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai repris les rênes assez vite !



Une vengeance de Père Noël, quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> P
> 
> La première fois, sans stratégie mais avec préméditation, j'ai crevé les 4 pneus de la voiture d'un gars qui m'avait piqué une de mes premières copines (en fait, elle m'avait laissé tomber parce qu'à ce moment-là, je n'avais qu'un vélo !!!!:rateau



En fait, tu t'es vengé de la mauvaise personne. Parce que laissser tomber un amoureux sous prétexte qu'il n'a qu'un vélo  

En ce qui me concerne, je me suis vengé assez durement (c'est du moins ce que je croyais alors) d'un collègue très antipathique qui avait carrément porté plainte contre moi, sous le simple prétexte que je lui avais dit de la fermer au cours d'une conversation animée où il ne me laissait pas en placer une 

J'ai saisi un peu après l'occasion d'une faute assez lourde de sa part pour signaler le fait à notre hiérarchie (il avait carrément fait quelque chose d'illégal dans le cadre de son travail, susceptible de mettre en danger l'institution, par sottise et par ignorance). Mais j'ai fait en sorte que l'affaire soit réglée en interne. Je voulais juste lui montrer que je n'étais pas du genre à me laisser faire. Mon intention n'était pas de briser sa carrière ou de le conduire devant la justice.

Résultat ? En accord avec un supérieur hiérarchique aussi malhonnête que lui et qui se traînait encore davantage de casseroles, il a eu la possibilité d'effacer les traces compromettantes de sa connerie. Et il a obtenu plus tard la promotion à laquelle il aspirait, dans le domaine même de compétence où il avait préalablement démontré son incapacité Mes collègues et moi-même subissons encore au quotidien les manifestations de son incurie ou de sa sottise.  :rateau:  

Moralité : il est préférable de dépasser l'idée de la vengeance ; mais si on choisit de se venger, mieux vaut le faire à fond.


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Moralité : il est préférable de dépasser l'idée de la vengeance ; mais si on choisit de se venger, mieux vaut le faire à fond.



Ouais. T'es en train de de dire que le flingue, c'est bien aussi, quoi. J'suis outré. 

Moi j'me suis jamais vengé, vu qu'aucun être humain n'a encore osé me faire de crasse.  Je précise "humain" parce qu'avec les lapins c'est autre chose, par exemple, c'est vraiment des p*tes sournoises.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. T'es en train de de dire que le flingue, c'est bien aussi, quoi. J'suis outré.



Meuh non, j'suis pas comme ça ! Je dis juste que quitte à se venger d'un abruti vraiment malfaisant, le mieux est de faire en sorte qu'il ne puisse plus nuire à autrui.  







Maintenant que j'y réfléchis, ça revient quand même un peu à dire que le flingue, c'est bien aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour répondre sérieusement à Webo, je me suis vengé deux fois dans ma vie !
> 
> La première fois, sans stratégie mais avec préméditation, j'ai crevé les 4 pneus de la voiture d'un gars qui m'avait piqué une de mes premières copines (en fait, elle m'avait laissé tomber parce qu'à ce moment-là, je n'avais qu'un vélo !!!!:rateau



le pire cadeau qu'on peut faire à un type qui vous a pris votre femme, c'est de la lui laisser...


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le pire cadeau qu'on peut faire à un type qui vous a pris votre femme, c'est de la lui laisser...


Guitry?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Guitry?


...est absent pour le moment mais vous pouvez graver vôtre message sur sa pierre tombale après le signal sonore.

Cdt, biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Octobre 2013)

Il y a déjà une épitaphe gravée sur sa tombe, et une sur celle de sa femme.
Sur la tombe de sa femme: "Enfin froide"
Sur la sienne: "Enfin raide"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2013)

Sinon, moi, j'attends un faux pas de WebO'... évidemment !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2013)

De qui?


----------



## Penetrator (24 Octobre 2013)

Kate :d


----------



## Arlequin (24 Octobre 2013)

z'êtes lourds avec les running gag


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2013)

Pfff le sujet relou 
Bientot tf1 en direct sur macgé.
Je vais me coucher, m'a gonflé de lire ce truc a cette heure ci.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2013)

Pourtant, question rancune t'en connais un rayon.


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2013)

Tu as des paroles acides et des  je te l'ai deja dit assumes tes propos.
Relis tes posts sans  ou  et tu verras le fiel que tu distilles.
On est dans la section terrasse ici c'est ça non ? A la terrasse dans la realite je n'ai jamais lancé une discussion comme celle la, la terrasse tu te detends, tu deconnes, rigole, bref tu t'echappes des contraintes.

Bon je me désabonne de ce sujet pourri, j'ai la vraie vie plus sympa qui m'attends.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2013)

naas ou l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pourtant, question rancune t'en connais un rayon.


 
Lui aussi il roule en vélo?

Purée... j'comprends rien à ces histoires, moi.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2013)

un fil marrant au bar, y avait longtemps


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver qui m'a mis un ban d'une année pour un échange en MP un peu chaud.

Ça date tout de même.

Me venger? Non. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> WebOlivier


Qui?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2013)

Kate.


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2013)

Kate, de Suisse?


----------



## Penetrator (4 Novembre 2013)

katuisse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Novembre 2013)

Faudrait fermer non ?

Parce qu'avec ce temps pourri...
Quoi ?
Il fait beau chez vous ? Mais comment vous faites ??!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Kate.


Non.
Le nouveau runing gag c'est "Seumaï Haçe".


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non.
> Le nouveau runing gag c'est "Seumaï Haçe".



On peut répondre "Seumaï Haçe, Kate."

Si on connait une Kate et qu'on veut l'inclure dans la discussion.
Ou si son interlocuteur s'appelle Kate.
Ou si on a pris l'habitude d'appeller tout le monde Kate.

On a alors une sorte de mise en abîme du running gag particulièrement ... (mettre ici un adjectif)


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2013)

Kate de Suisse qui montre d'la cuisse...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Kate de Suisse qui montre d'la cuisse...



Ah non, en Suisse nous avons des Heidi


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2013)

Heidi quoi Kate ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ah non, en Suisse nous avons des Heidi



Le fantasme d'enfance cette Heidi


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Le fantasme d'enfance cette Heidi



:afraid: 

Rholalala elle a bien changé depuis mon adolescence!


----------



## Arlequin (4 Novembre 2013)

les appaux couette et nichons ne font plus d'effet 

tout se perd :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> Faudrait fermer non ?!



oui tu peux 


pardon ? 


t'as pas les clés 





















désolé :rose:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> ...WebOlivier...





jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?





robertodino a dit:


> ...Kate, de Suisse?



c'est juste une histoire d'"i" en trop en fait :mouais:

on ne dit pas Webolivier suisse

mais Weboliver susse

j'a bon ?


----------



## Penetrator (7 Novembre 2013)

oui mais pas de petits susses quand même ou alors des nains


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2013)

Moi je préfère l'appeler WebOlivier. 

Mais bon, je préfère me taire afin d'éviter tout souci avec  le Monsieur.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2013)

Je crois que je commence à me souvenir de la raison pour laquelle tu te serais pris un an dans les dents avec ton autre pseudo.

[YOUTUBE]RVmG_d3HKBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois que je commence à me souvenir de la raison pour laquelle tu te serais pris un an dans les dents avec



Parfait. Applaudissements.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Décembre 2013)

je pense, sans vouloir faire de la délation, que WebO à fait un faux-pas !

merci de me récompenser en charcuterie, comme ça on sera pas qui je suis !

Cdt,

Anonyme


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2013)

Certains en font plus que d'autres&#8230; Ils en font même leur spécialité.


----------

